# Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 ?



## TylerD (27/11/14)

I need to get a new mouse. Anyone know where to get the best price on a Rat 9?


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

www.raru.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> www.raru.co.za


Out of stock.....


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Out of stock.....


That sucks, sorry dude

Will check with a few peeps and get back to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> That sucks, sorry dude
> 
> Will check with a few peeps and get back to you


Thanks dude!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

What the bloody hell it this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What the bloody hell it this?
> View attachment 16199


Ain't it pretty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## iPWN (27/11/14)

@TylerD , bud i would highly recommenced looking at something else. We used to sell them , but pulled them from the site because there were so many returns on them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Get this get this 

Razer Naga

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

iPWN said:


> @TylerD , bud i would highly recommenced looking at something else. We used to sell them , but pulled them from the site because there were so many returns on them.


Thank you @iPWN . I use my mouse from 6 to 5 everyday for drawing, so I need something nice and ergonomic that wont make my hand hurt after a days work. Extra buttons might help a with some commands, but overall I need something that will sit perfect in my hand.
Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Get this get this
> 
> Razer Naga


That looks cool! I just don't know about the shape. Think my hand might hurt a bit with it. Dunno. Maybe I must go and try a few.


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Apparently razer makes some of the most comfy mice out there

A lot of my friends who are gaming nuts love the range

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Apparently razer makes some of the most comfy mice out there
> 
> A lot of my friends who are gaming nuts love the range


Had a look at them now. It might just be my next mouse. Thanks @BhavZ !


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Had a look at them now. It might just be my next mouse. Thanks @BhavZ !


Glad I could help dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## iPWN (27/11/14)

@TylerD 
This : http://gaming.logitech.com/en-za/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse 
Has been the hottest mouse of the year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

iPWN said:


> @TylerD
> This : http://gaming.logitech.com/en-za/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse
> Has been the hottest mouse of the year.


Awesome! Thanks dude!


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/11/14)

@TylerD. Have a look for an oroborus from razer. I love mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/14)

The RAT9 looks awesome, I decided against it because there were too many people complaining about tracking and various other ailments. I decided on a Roccat...... NEVER buy a Roccat! 

The best mouse I've ever owned was a A4Tech, lasted for years and years, microsoft just stopped working, logitech buttons would get stuck. I've given up buying "quality" and now have cheap ass Kenton disposables from Waltons. I'd rather spend the extra money on vaping


----------



## Snakeza (30/11/14)

I been using the razer tron keyboard and mouse now for a good 4 years, razer ftw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/11/14)

As you wish. 

R.A.T 7. 

http://www.zapsonline.com/wired-mousegame/64026-cyborg-rat-7-5600dpi-customizable-gaming-mouse.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/11/14)

Just saw now you want a rat 9. Oops. 
Lemme check.


----------



## MurderDoll (30/11/14)

http://www.comx-computers.co.za/150...-Customizable-Wireless-Gaming-Buy-p-64639.php

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/11/14)

The oroborus is cabled and wireless . Has same buttons .. i had the rat9 and when is started to get jittery i handed on to my son and got oroborus . Best eva !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/11/14)

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-ouroboros


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Hi @TylerD

I am going through a mouse hunt at the moment 

Used a Logitech MX Revolution for years. Was extremely comfortable. It died a few months ago. Sad times for me

Just got the new replacement for it, the Logitech Performance MX. Also wireless. Been using it for aboit two weeks
Very comfortable too, lovely shape. Same shape as the MX Revolution. Its a bigger mouse, so sits nicely.
I love the hyper fast scroll wheel. Helps a ton for long docs and websites. Not sure if you will need that though

Only thing i dont like about this mouse is it makes tiny noises when its moved. Can only hear it when things are very quiet. Otherwise i am really liking it. Takes a rechargeable penlight battery. Can use it while recharging - just plug it into usb. I havent charged it yet. Has lasted a few weeks already with the factory charge. 

I use a Razer Goliathus mouse pad. Only got it a week ago. Used to use the mouse for years on my wooden desk without a mouse pad. Best thing I ever did to invest in a proper mousepad. Like night and day difference. This material mouse pad from Razer makes my mousing so smooth and precise. Cant believe I only discovered it now.

Am enjoying learning and researching mice. This thread is most interesting. Thanks guys for all the infomrative posts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @TylerD
> 
> I am going through a mouse hunt at the moment
> 
> ...


I'll have a look at the Logitech Performance MX. Looks like a nice Ergonomic mouse. I like!
Is the sound it makes a kind of a peep peep sound?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/12/14)

Thanks everyone! Really appreciate all the feedback. Now I can make a much better decision! Thanks Y'all!


----------



## crack2483 (1/12/14)

Found the RAT series rather uncomfortable despite all the adjustables. That was coming from using a Razer death adder. Currently using a steelseries mouse. Pretty plain and comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (1/12/14)

I have the Ouroboros as well. The best part of it for me is that it's right and left handed. Us lefties get a rough deal in the peripheral world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

TylerD said:


> I'll have a look at the Logitech Performance MX. Looks like a nice Ergonomic mouse. I like!
> Is the sound it makes a kind of a peep peep sound?



Lol @TylerD , peep peep
Its like the sound of electronics doing their thing. Quite high pitched. I googled it and discovered that many others also found this issue. Its very slight and can only be heard if you are in an absolutely quiet room. You wont hear it in a normal office environment. It really isnt a deal breaker at all for me but only a minor negative.

I think your decision on a mouse should revolve around wireless vs wired, shape of mouse and then additional features. The high end gaming mice allow for so many features like changing DPI settings on the fly and programmable buttons etc. but for me i want a wireless one because i prefer it - the cord gets in the way sometimes. And i wanted a mouse that feels good in the hand. I find the bigger ones are more comfortable for me. Then i want the hyper fast scroll wheel. So this mouse of mine does it all very well. The sound it makes is not a problem. Just mentioned it so you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

